# Άρθρα και Έρευνες > Άρθρα & Μελέτες Μελών >  Ανατομία σκελετικών μυών

## Gasturb

*Ανατομία σκελετικών μυών*

*Μυς του τραχήλου* 

Ο λαιμός του ανθρώπου διακρίνεται στον τράχηλο, που βρίσκεται μπροστά και στον αυχένα, που βρίσκεται πίσω. Οι μυς του τραχήλου διακρίνονται σε πρόσθιους, πλάγιους, προσθιοπλάγιους και οπίσθιους ή παρασπονδυλικούς μυς.



*ΘΥΡΕΟΫΟΕΙΔΗΣ  μυς* 
Ο θυρεοϋοειδής μυς εκφύεται από τον θυρεοειδή χόνδρο του λάρυγγα και καταφύεται στο υοειδές οστό. Με την ενέργειά του έλκει το υοειδές οστό προς τα κάτω. 

*ΩΜΟΫΟΕΙΔΗΣ  μυς* 
Ο ωμοϋοειδής μυς εκφύεται από την ωμοπλάτη και καταφύεται στο υοειδές οστό. 
Με την ενέργεια του έλκει το υοειδές οστό προς τα κάτω και βοηθά τη ροη του αίματος μέσα στη σφαγίτιδα φλέβα. 

*ΣΤΕΡΝΟΫΟΕΙΔΗΣ  μυς* 
Ο στερνοϋοειδής μυς εκφύεται από τη λαβή του στέρνου και την κλείδα και καταφύεται στο υοειδές οστό. 

*ΣΤΕΡΝΟΚΛΕΙΔΟΜΑΣΤΟΕΙΔΗΣ μυς* 
Ο στερνοκλειδομαστοειδής μυς εκφύεται από το στέρνο και την κλείδα και καταφύεται στην μαστοειδή απόφυση. Με την ενέργειά του προκαλεί στροφή του προσώπου προς την αντίθετη πλευρά. Με την ενέργεια των δύο στερνοκλειδομαστοειδών μυών, δεξιά και αριστερά, προκαλείται έκταση της κεφαλής. 

*ΣΚΑΛΗΝΟΙ  μυς* 
Οι σκαληνοί μυς διακρίνονται σε πρόσθιο, μέσο και οπίσθιο. Βρίσκονται στο πλάγιο τμήμα του τραχήλου και στα πλάγια της σπονδυλικής στήλης, αποτελώντας το έδαφος του υπερκλειδίου 


*Μυς του κορμού* 

Οι μυς του κορμού διακρίνονται στους μυς του θώρακα και τους μυς της κοιλιάς. Οι μυς του θώρακα διακρίνονται σε αυτόχθονες, με σπουδαιότερους τους μεσοπλεύριους μυς και ετερόχθονες, με σπουδαιότερους τον μείζωνα θωρακικό μυ και τον πρόσθιο οδοντωτό μυ. Oι μυς της κοιλιάς διακρίνονται σε πρόσθιους, πλάγιους καί οπίσθιους. 



*ΜΕΣΟΠΛΕΥΡΙΟΙ μυς* 
Οι μεσοπλεύριοι μυς καλύπτουν το κενό που υπάρχει ανάμεσα στις πλευρές. 
Με την ενέργειά τους βοηθούν στη θωρακική αναπνοή. 

*ΜΕΙΖΩΝ ΘΩΡΑΚΙΚΟΣ μυς* 
Ο μείζων θωρακικός μυς είναι ένας ισχυρός μυς, που εκφύεται από την κλείδα, το στέρνο και τη θήκη του ορθού κοιλιακού μυός και καταφύεται στο βραχιόνιο οστό. 
Με την ενέργειά του φέρνει το βραχίονα μπροστά και έλκει το βραχίονα προς τον κορμό ή το αντίθετο, δηλαδή έλκει τον κορμό προς τον βραχίονα, όπως στην αναρρίχηση. 

*ΠΡΟΣΘΙΟΣ ΟΔΟΝΤΩΤΟΣ μυς* 
Ο πρόσθιος οδοντωτός μυς εκφύεται από τις οκτώ έως εννιά πρώτες πλευρές και καταφύται στην ωμοπλάτη. Με την ενέργειά του έλκει την ωμοπλάτη μπροστά, έξω και πάνω, όπως κατά την ανύψωση του βραχίονα πάνω πό την οριζόντια θέση. Επίσης καθηλώνει την ωμοπλάτη στο θωρακικό τοίχωμα, ενέργεια που είναι απαραίτητη για τη λειτουργία των μυών του βραχίονα. 

*ΕΞΩ ΛΟΞΟΣ μυς* 
Ο έξω λοξός κοιλιακός μυς καλύπτει εξωτερικά το πλάγιο κοιλιακό τοίχωμα. Εκφύεται από τις έξι έως οχτώ κατώτερες πλευρές και καταφύεται στη λευκή γραμμή αποτελώντας τμήμα της θήκης του ορθού κοιλιακού μυός και τη λαγόνια ακρολοφία. 

*ΕΣΩ ΛΟΞΟΣ μυς* 
Ο έσω λοξός κοιλιακός μυς εκφύεται από την οσφυονωτιαία περιτονία, τη λαγόνια ακρολοφία και τον βουβωνικό σύνδεσμο και καταφύεται στη λευκή γραμμή αποτελώντας τμήμα της θήκης του ορθού κοιλιακού μυός. 

*ΟΡΘΟΣ ΚΟΙΛΙΑΚΟΣ μυς* 
Κάθε ορθός κοιλιακός μυς βρίσκεται στο πρόσθιο κοιλιακό τοίχωμα παράλληλα και έξω από τη λευκή γραμμή. Ο ορθός κοιλιακός μυς εκφύεται από την ξιφοειδή απόφυση του στέρνου και καταφύεται στην ηβική σύμφυση. Επειδή ο μυς έχει μεγάλο μήκος, για να ισχυροποιηθεί παρουσιάζει τρεις με τέσσερις ενδιάμεσους τένοντες που λέγοντες τενόντιες εγγραφές. 

*ΘΗΚΗ ΤΟΥ ΟΡΘΟΥ ΚΟΙΛΙΑΚΟΥ ΜΥΟΣ - ΛΕΥΚΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ* 
Οι πλάγιοι μυς της κοιλιάς στο πρόσθιο τμήμα τους μεταβαίνουν σε αποπλατυσένους τένοντες, που ονομάζονται απονευρώσεις. Οι απονευρώσεις αυτές φέρονται προς τη μέση γραμμή σχηματίζοντας τη θήκη του ορθού κοιλιακού μυός. Στη συνέχεια διαπλέκονται με τις απονευρώσεις των αντίθετων κοιλιακών μυών σχηματίζοντας την λευκή γραμμή

Οι μεσοπλεύριοι μυς αποτελούν τους κύριους μυς της θωρακικής αναπνοής που με την σύσπασή τους προκαλούν συμπλησίαση ή απομάκρυνση των πλευρών. Κατά την εισπνοή οι μεσοπλεύριοι μυς φέρνουν τις πλευρές προς τα πάνω και κατά την εκπνοή προς τα κάτω, προκαλώντας αυξομείωση του μεγέθους του θώρακα κατά τη αναπνοή. 

Οι πλάγιοι κοιλιακοί μυς προκαλούν πλάγια κάμψη και στροφή του κορμού και ο ορθός κοιλιακός μυς προκαλεί κάμψη του κορμού. Οι πρόσθιοι και οι πλάγιοι κοιλιακοί μυς υποβοηθούν τη διαφραγματική αναπνοή και τη στήριξη των σπλάχνων της κοιλιάς. Η σύσπαση όλων των κοιλιακών μυών ταυτόχρονα προκαλεί αύξηση της ενδοκοιλιακής πίεσης, όπως κατά την αφόδευση ή τον τοκετό. 

Η λευκή γραμμή συνδέεται με τις τενόντιες εγγραφές κάθε ορθού κοιλιακού μυός, εμποδίζοντας τους δύο ορθούς κοιλιακούς μυς να απομακρυνθούν μεταξύ τους.


*Μυς της ράχης* 

Οι μυς της ράχης βρίσκονται σε τρεις στιβάδες την επιπολής στιβάδα ή ωμορραχιαίους μυς, οι οποίοι συμβάλλουν στην κινητικότητα της ωμικής ζώνης, την μέση στιβάδα ή πλευρορραχιαίους μυς οι οποίοι συμβάλλουν στην θωρακική αναπνοή και συμμετέχουν στην κινητικότητα του θώρακα και την εν τω βάθει στιβάδα ή κυρίως ραχιαίους μυς, οι οποίοι συμβάλλουν στη διατήρηση της όρθιας στάσης και στη διατήρηση των φυσιολογικών κυρτωμάτων της σπονδυλικής στήλης. 



*ΤΡΑΠΕΖΟΕΙΔΗΣ μυς* 
Κάθε τραπεζοειδής μυς έχει σχήμα τριγώνου και καταλαμβάνει το πάνω μισό της ράχης. Συνολικά και οι δύο μυς μαζί έχουν σχήμα τραπεζίου, από όπου πήρε το ονομά του και ο μυς. Κάθε τραπεζοειδής μυς εκφύεται από το ινιακό οστό και από τους αυχενικούς και τους θωρακικούς σπονδύλους και καταφύεται στην κλείδα και στην ωμοπλάτη. 
Με την ενέργειά του φέρνει τον ώμο προς τα πίσω και την ωμοπλάτη προς την σπονδυλική στήλη. 

*ΠΛΑΤΥΣ ΡΑΧΙΑΙΟΣ μυς* 
Κάθε πλατύς ραχιαίος μυς έχει τριγωνικό σχήμα και καταλαμβάνει το κάτω μισό της ράχης και τα πλάγια του θωρακικού τοιχώματος. Κάθε πλατύς ραχιαίος μυς εκφύεται από την λαγόνια ακρολοφία, τους έξι κατώτερους θωρακικούς σπονδύλους, τις έξι κατώτερες πλευρές, τους οσφυϊκούς σπονδύλους και το ιερό οστό και καταφύεται στην ωμοπλάτη και το βραχιόνιο οστό. 
Με την ενέργειά του προκαλεί έκταση, απαγωγή και έσω στοφή του βραχίονα και συγκρατεί την ωμοπλάτη στον κορμό.


*Μυς του άνω άκρου - πρόσθια επιφάνεια* 



*ΔΕΛΤΟΕΙΔΗΣ μυς* 
Ο δελτοειδής μυς καλύπτει τη διάρθρωση του ώμου και το άνω τεταρτημόριο του βραχιόνιου οστού.Εκφύεται από τη κλείδα, το ακρώμιο και τη ωμοπλάτη και καταφύεται στο βραχιόνιο οστού. 
Με την ενέργεια του απάγει το βραχίονα μέχρι την οριζόντια θέση , προκάλει κάμψη και έσω στροφή κάθως και έκταση και έξω στρόφη του βραχίονα. 

*ΥΠΑΚΑΝΘΙΟΣ μυς* 
Ο υπακάνθιος μυς εκφύεται από την ωμοπλάτη και καταφύεται στο βραχίονα. 
Με ενέργεια του προκαλεί έξω στρόφη του βραχίονα. 

*ΜΕΙΖΩΝ ΣΤΡΟΓΓΥΛΟΣ μυς* 
Ο μείζων στρογγύλος μυς εκφύεται από την ωμοπλάτη και καταφύεται στο βραχίονα. 
Με την ενέργεια του προκάλει έσω στρόφη και προσαγωγή του βραχίονα. 

*ΤΡΙΚΕΦΑΛΟΣ ΒΡΑΧΙΟΝΙΟΣ μυς* 
Ο τρικέφαλος μυς εμφανίζει τρεις κεφαλές, τη μακρά που εκφύεται από την ωμοπλάτη , την έξω και την έσω που εκφύονται από το βραχίονιο οστού.Οι κεφαλές ενώνονται και ο τρικέφαλος μυς καταφύεται στο ωλέκρανο. 
Με την ενέργεια του εκτείνει τον πήχη. 

*ΑΓΚΩΝΙΑΙΟΣ μυς* 
Ο αγκωνιαίος μυς εκφύεται από το βραχίονιο οστό και καταφύεται στην ωλένη.
Με τη ενέργεια του συμβάλλει μερικώς στην εκτάση του πήχη. 

*ΩΛΕΝΙΟΣ ΚΑΜΠΤΗΡΑΣ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΡΠΟΥ μυς* 
Ο ωλένιος καμπτήρας του καρπού μυς εκφύεται με δύο κεφαλές, τη βραχίονια κεφαλή από το βραχίονιο οστό και την ωλένια κεφαλή από το ωλέκρανο και την ωλένη και καταφύεται στα οστά του καρπού. 
Με τη ενέργεια του κάμπτει και συγχρόνως προσάγει προς τα έσω το χέρι. 

*ΩΛΕΝΙΟΣ ΕΚΤΕΙΝΩΝ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΡΠΟ μυς* 
Ο ωλένιος εκτείνων τον καρπό μυς εκφύεται από την παρακονδύλια απόφυση, από την περιτονία του πήχη και το μεσομύιο διάφραγμα και καταφύεται στη βάση του πέμπτου μετακάρπιου. 
Με τη ενέργεια του εκτείνει και προσάγει προς τα έσω τον καρπό και το χέρι. 

*ΚΟΙΝΟΣ ΕΚΤΕΙΝΩΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΑΚΤΥΛΟΥΣ μυς* 
Ο κοινός εκτείνων τους δακτύλους μυς εκφύεται από την παρακονδύλια απόφυση και από την περιτονία του πήχη και καταφύεται στους τέσσερις τελευταίους δακτύλους. 
Με τη ενέργεια του εκτείνει τους τέσσερις τελευταίους δακτύλους και συμβάλλει στην εκτάση και την ωλένια προσαγωγή του χεριού. 

*YΠΟΠΛΑΤΙΟΣ μυς* 
Ο υποπλάτιος μυς εκφύεται από την ωμοπλάτη και καταφύεται στο βραχιόνιο οστό. 
Με την ενέργεια του προκαλεί έσω στροφή του βραχίονα και σταθεροποιεί την άρθωση του ώμου. 

*ΔΙΚΕΦΑΛΟΣ μυς* 
Ο δικέφαλος μυς εκφύεται με δύο εκφυτικές κεφαλές, τη μακρά και τη βραχεία από τη ωμοπλάτη και καταφύεται στο πήχη. 
Με την ενέργεια του κάμπτει ισχυρά το πήχη προς το βραχίονα και συγχρόνως τον υπτιάζει. 

*ΚΟΡΑΚΟΒΡΑΧΙΟΝΙΟΣ μυς* 
Ο κορακοβραχιόνιος εκφύεται από την ωμοπλάτη και καταφύεται στο βραχιόνιο οστό. 
Με την ενέργεια του κάμπτει και προσάγει ελαφρά το βραχιόνα. 

*ΒΡΑΧΙΟΝΙΟΣ μυς*
Ο βραχιόνιος μυς εκφύεται από το βραχιόνιο οστό και καταφύεται στην ωλένη. 
Με τη ενέργεια του κάμπτει τον πήχη. 

*ΒΡΑΧΙΟΝΟΚΕΡΚΙΔΙΚΟΣ μυς*
Ο βραχιονοκερκιδικός μυς εκφύεται από το βραχιόνιο οστό και καταφύεται στη κερκίδα. 
Με την ενέργεια του κάμπτει τον πήχη και υποβοηθεί στον πρηνισμό του πήχη. 

*ΚΕΡΚΙΔΙΚΟΣ ΚΑΜΠΤΗΡΑΣ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΡΠΟΥ μυς* 
Ο κερκιδικός καμπτήρας του καρπού μυς εκφύεται από το βραχιόνιο οστό και την περιτονία του πήχη και καταφύεται στη βάση του δεύτερου και τρίτου μετακάρπιου. 
Με την ενέργεια του κάμπτει και συγχρόνως απάγει το χέρι. 

*ΜΑΚΡΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΜΙΚΟΣ μυς*
Ο μακρός παλαμικός μυς εκφύεται από την παρατροχίλια απόφυση και την περιτονία του πήχη και καταφύεται στην παλαμιαία απονεύρωση του χεριού. 
Με την ενέργεια του τείνει την παλαμιαία απονεύρωση και κάμπτει το χέρι. 

*ΩΛΕΝΙΟΣ ΚΑΜΠΤΗΡΑΣ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΡΠΟΥ μυς* 
Ο ωλένιος καμπτήρας του καρπού μυς εκφύεται με δύο κεφαλές, τη βραχιόνια από την παρατροχίλια απόφυση και την ωλένια από την ωλένη και καταφύεται στα οστά του καρπού. 
Με την ενέργεια του κάμπτει και συγχρόνως προσάγει το χέρι. 

*ΕΠΙΠΟΛΗΣ ΚΑΜΠΤΗΡΑΣ ΤΩΝ ΔΑΚΤΥΛΩΝ μυς* 
Ο επιπολής καμπτήρας των δακτύλων μυς εκφύεται με δύο κεφαλές, την βραχιονωλένια κεφαλή από την παρατροχίλια απόφυση και την ωλένη και την κερκιδική κεφαλή από την κερκίδα και καταφύεται στις φάλαγγες των δακτύλων. 
Με την ενέργεια του κάμπτει τη μέση φάλαγγα των τεσσάρων τελευταίων δακτύλων.


*Μυς του άνω άκρου - οπίσθια επιφάνεια * 



*ΔΕΛΤΟΕΙΔΗΣ μυς*
Ο δελτοειδής μυς καλύπτει τη διάρθρωση του ώμου και το άνω τεταρτημόριο του βραχιόνιου οστού.Εκφύεται από τη κλείδα, το ακρώμιο και τη ωμοπλάτη και καταφύεται στο βραχιόνιο οστού. 
Με την ενέργεια του απάγει το βραχίονα μέχρι την οριζόντια θέση , προκάλει κάμψη και έσω στροφή κάθως και έκταση και έξω στρόφη του βραχίονα. 

*ΥΠΑΚΑΝΘΙΟΣ μυς* 
Ο υπακάνθιος μυς εκφύεται από την ωμοπλάτη και καταφύεται στο βραχίονα. 
Με ενέργεια του προκαλεί έξω στρόφη του βραχίονα. 

*ΜΕΙΖΩΝ ΣΤΡΟΓΓΥΛΟΣ μυς* 
Ο μείζων στρογγύλος μυς εκφύεται από την ωμοπλάτη και καταφύεται στο βραχίονα. 
Με την ενέργεια του προκάλει έσω στρόφη και προσαγωγή του βραχίονα. 

*ΤΡΙΚΕΦΑΛΟΣ ΒΡΑΧΙΟΝΙΟΣ μυς* 
Ο τρικέφαλος μυς εμφανίζει τρεις κεφαλές, τη μακρά που εκφύεται από την ωμοπλάτη, την έξω και την έσω που εκφύονται από το βραχίονιο οστού.Οι κεφαλές ενώνονται και ο τρικέφαλος μυς καταφύεται στο ωλέκρανο. Με την ενέργεια του εκτείνει τον πήχη. 

*ΑΓΚΩΝΙΑΙΟΣ μυς* 
Ο αγκωνιαίος μυς εκφύεται από το βραχίονιο οστό και καταφύεται στην ωλένη. 
Με τη ενέργεια του συμβάλλει μερικώς στην εκτάση του πήχη. 

*ΩΛΕΝΙΟΣ ΚΑΜΠΤΗΡΑΣ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΡΠΟΥ μυς* 
Ο ωλένιος καμπτήρας του καρπού μυς εκφύεται με δύο κεφαλές, τη βραχίονια κεφαλή από το βραχίονιο οστό και την ωλένια κεφαλή από το ωλέκρανο και την ωλένη και καταφύεται στα οστά του καρπού. Με τη ενέργεια του κάμπτει και συγχρόνως προσάγει προς τα έσω το χέρι. 

*ΩΛΕΝΙΟΣ ΕΚΤΕΙΝΩΝ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΡΠΟ μυς*
Ο ωλένιος εκτείνων τον καρπό μυς εκφύεται από την παρακονδύλια απόφυση, από την περιτονία του πήχη και το μεσομύιο διάφραγμα και καταφύεται στη βάση του πέμπτου μετακάρπιου. 
Με τη ενέργεια του εκτείνει και προσάγει προς τα έσω τον καρπό και το χέρι. 

*ΚΟΙΝΟΣ ΕΚΤΕΙΝΩΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΑΚΤΥΛΟΥΣ μυς*
Ο κοινός εκτείνων τους δακτύλους μυς εκφύεται από την παρακονδύλια απόφυση και από την περιτονία του πήχη και καταφύεται στους τέσσερις τελευταίους δακτύλους. 
Με τη ενέργεια του εκτείνει τους τέσσερις τελευταίους δακτύλους και συμβάλλει στην εκτάση και την ωλένια προσαγωγή του χεριού. 

*YΠΟΠΛΑΤΙΟΣ μυς*
Ο υποπλάτιος μυς εκφύεται από την ωμοπλάτη και καταφύεται στο βραχιόνιο οστό. 
Με την ενέργεια του προκαλεί έσω στροφή του βραχίονα και σταθεροποιεί την άρθωση του ώμου. 

*ΔΙΚΕΦΑΛΟΣ μυς* 
Ο δικέφαλος μυς εκφύεται με δύο εκφυτικές κεφαλές, τη μακρά και τη βραχεία από τη ωμοπλάτη και καταφύεται στο πήχη. 
Με την ενέργεια του κάμπτει ισχυρά το πήχη προς το βραχίονα και συγχρόνως τον υπτιάζει. 

*ΚΟΡΑΚΟΒΡΑΧΙΟΝΙΟΣ μυς* 
Ο κορακοβραχιόνιος εκφύεται από την ωμοπλάτη και καταφύεται στο βραχιόνιο οστό. 
Με την ενέργεια του κάμπτει και προσάγει ελαφρά το βραχιόνα. 

*ΒΡΑΧΙΟΝΙΟΣ μυς*
Ο βραχιόνιος μυς εκφύεται από το βραχιόνιο οστό και καταφύεται στην ωλένη. 
Με τη ενέργεια του κάμπτει τον πήχη. 

*ΒΡΑΧΙΟΝΟΚΕΡΚΙΔΙΚΟΣ μυς*
Ο βραχιονοκερκιδικός μυς εκφύεται από το βραχιόνιο οστό και καταφύεται στη κερκίδα. 
Με την ενέργεια του κάμπτει τον πήχη και υποβοηθεί στον πρηνισμό του πήχη. 

*ΚΕΡΚΙΔΙΚΟΣ ΚΑΜΠΤΗΡΑΣ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΡΠΟΥ μυς * 
Ο κερκιδικός καμπτήρας του καρπού μυς εκφύεται από το βραχιόνιο οστό και την περιτονία του πήχη και καταφύεται στη βάση του δεύτερου και τρίτου μετακάρπιου. 
Με την ενέργεια του κάμπτει και συγχρόνως απάγει το χέρι. 

*ΜΑΚΡΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΜΙΚΟΣ μυς* 
Ο μακρός παλαμικός μυς εκφύεται από την παρατροχίλια απόφυση και την περιτονία του πήχη και καταφύεται στην παλαμιαία απονεύρωση του χεριού. 
Με την ενέργεια του τείνει την παλαμιαία απονεύρωση και κάμπτει το χέρι. 

*ΩΛΕΝΙΟΣ ΚΑΜΠΤΗΡΑΣ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΡΠΟΥ μυς* 
Ο ωλένιος καμπτήρας του καρπού μυς εκφύεται με δύο κεφαλές, τη βραχιόνια από την παρατροχίλια απόφυση και την ωλένια από την ωλένη και καταφύεται στα οστά του καρπού. 
Με την ενέργεια του κάμπτει και συγχρόνως προσάγει το χέρι. 

*ΕΠΙΠΟΛΗΣ ΚΑΜΠΤΗΡΑΣ ΤΩΝ ΔΑΚΤΥΛΩΝ μυς* 
Ο επιπολής καμπτήρας των δακτύλων μυς εκφύεται με δύο κεφαλές, την βραχιονωλένια κεφαλή από την παρατροχίλια απόφυση και την ωλένη και την κερκιδική κεφαλή από την κερκίδα και καταφύεται στις φάλαγγες των δακτύλων. 
Με την ενέργεια του κάμπτει τη μέση φάλαγγα των τεσσάρων τελευταίων δακτύλων.


*Μυς του κάτω άκρου - πρόσθια επιφάνεια* 

Οι μύες των κάτω άκρων διακρίνονται στους μύες της πυέλου, του μηρού, κνήμης και του ποδιού. 



*ΛΑΓΟΝΟΨΟΙΤΗΣ μυς*
Ο λαγονοψοΐτης μυς αποτελείται από δύο μυς, το μεγάλο ψοΐτη και το λαγόνιο μυς, οι οποίοι συνενώνονται σε έναν. Ο μείζων ψοΐτης μυς εκφύεται από το 12ο θωρακικό και τους πέντε οσφυικούς σπονδύλους και καταφύεται στο μηριαίο οστό. Ο λαγόνιος μυς εκφύεται από τη λαγόνια ακρολοφία, το λαγόνιο βόθρο και τον οσφυολαγόνιο σύνδεσμο και καταφύεται επίσης στο μηριαίο οστό. 
Με την ενέργεια του κάμπτει και στρέφει συγχρόνως ελαφρά προς τα έξω το μηρό προς την πύελο, κατά την ορθοστασία στρέφει την πύελο προς τα μπροστά και κάτω ενώ κατά τη βάδιση γίνεται η εναλλάξ κίνηση των μηρών προς τα μπροστά. 

*ΛΑΓΟΝΙΟΣ μυς*
Ο λαγόνιος μυς αποτελεί έναν από τους δύο μυς του λαγονοψοΐτη. 

*ΤΕΙΝΩΝ ΤΗΝ ΠΛΑΤΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΤΟΝΙΑ  μυς* 
Ο τείνων την πλατιά περιτονία μυς εκφύεται από την πρόσθια άνω λαγόνια άκανθα και την λαγόνια ακρολοφία και καταφύεται στον έξω κόνδυλο της κνήμης και στην επιγονατίδα. 
Με την ενέργεια του εκτείνει τη λαγονοκνημιαία ταινία και συμβάλλει στη διατήρηση του γόνατος σε έκταση. 

*ΡΑΠΤΙΚΟΣ μυς*
Ο ραπτικός μυς εκφύεται από την πρόσθια άνω λαγόνια άκανθα και καταφύεται στη κνημιαία περιτονία. 
Με την ενέργεια του κάμπτει, προσάγει και στρέφει προς τα έξω το μηρό και συγχρόνως κάμπτει και στρέφει προς τα έσω την κνήμη. 

*ΚΤΕΝΙΤΗΣ μυς*
Ο κτενίτης μυς εκφύεται από το ηβικό οστό και καταφύεται στο μηριαίο οστό. 
Με την ενέργεια του κάμπτει και προσάγει το μηρό. 

*ΜΑΚΡΟΣ ΠΡΟΣΑΓΩΓΟΣ μυς* 
Ο μακρός προσαγωγος μυς εκφύεται από το ηβικό οστό και καταφύεται στη τραχεία γραμμή. 
Με την ενέργεια του προσάγει και στρέφει προς τα έξω το μηρό. 

*ΙΣΧΝΟΣ μυς*
Ο ισχνός μυς εκφύεται από το ηβικό και το ισχιακό οστό και καταφύεται στην έσω επιφάνεια της κνήμης. 
Με την ενέργεια του προσάγει το μηρό και συμβάλει στην κάμψη της κνήμης και τη στροφή της προς τα έσω. 

*ΟΡΘΟΣ ΜΗΡΙΑΙΟΣ μυς*
Ο ορθός μηριαίος μυς εκφύεται με δύο ισχυρές κεφαλές, την ευθεία από την πρόσθια άνω λαγόνια άκανθα και την ανεστραμμένη από το λαγόνιο οστό και καταφύεται στην επιγονατίδα και στο κνημιαίο κύρτωμα. 

*ΕΞΩ ΠΛΑΤΥΣ μυς* 
Ο έξω πλατύς μυς εκφύεται από τη μεσοτροχαντήρια γραμμή, τη βάση του μεγάλου τροχαντήρα, το έξω κράσπεδο της τραχείας γραμμής και το έξω μεσομύικο διάφραγμα και καταφύεται στην επιγονατίδα. 

*ΕΣΩ ΠΛΑΤΥΣ μυς* 
Ο έσω πλατύς μυς εκφύεται από το μηριαίο οστό και καταφύεται στη επιγονατίδα. 

*ΜΕΣΟΣ ΠΛΑΤΥΣ μυς*
Ο μέσος πλατύς μυς εκφύεται από την πρόσθια και έξω επιφάνεια του μηριαίου οστού και καταφύεται στην επιγονατίδα. 

*ΤΕΤΡΑΚΕΦΑΛΟΣ μυς*
Ο τετρακέφαλος μυς αποτελείται από τέσσερεις μυς, τον ορθό μηριαίο, τον έξω πλατύ, έσω πλατύ και μέσο πλατύ μυ. 
Με την ενέργεια του, ο τετρακεφάλος, εκτείνει την κνήμη, σταθεροποιεί τη διάρθρωση του γόνατος και αποτελεί ισχυρό καμπτήρα του μηρού. 

*ΠΡΟΣΘΙΟΣ ΚΝΗΜΙΑΙΟΣ μυς*
O πρόσθιος κνημιαίος μυς εκφύεται από το άνω ημιμόριο της έξω επιφάνειας της κνήμης και καταφύεται στα οστάα του ταρσού και στη βάση του πρώτου ματατάρσιου. 
Με την ενέργεια του εκτείνει το πόδι και συγχρόνως το υπτιάζει και συμβάλλει στη συγκράτηση της ποδικής καμάρας. 

*ΜΑΚΡΟΣ ΕΚΤΕΙΝΩΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΑΚΤΥΛΟΥΣ μυς* 
O μακρός εκτείνων τους δακτύλους μυς εκφύεται από την περόνη, τον έξω κνημιαίο κόνδυλο, το μεσόστεο υμένα και το πρόσθιο περονιαίο μεσομυίκο διάφραγμα και καταφύεται στη ραχιαία επιφάνεια της βάσης της μέσης φάλαγγας και στη βάση της ονυχοφόρας φάλαγγας κάθε δακτύλου. 
Με την ενέργεια του εκτείνει τους τέσσερις τελευταίους δακτύλους και γενικά το πόδι. 

*ΜΑΚΡΟΣ ΠΕΡΟΝΙΑΙΟΣ μυς* 
Ο μακρός περονιαίος μυς εκφύεται από την κνήμη και την περόνη και καταφύεται στη βάση του πρώτου μετατάρσιου και στο πρώτο σφηνοειδές. 
Με την ενέργεια του κάμπτει πελματιαίως το πόδι και συγχρόνως το πρηνίζει και το σημαντικότερο όμως είναι η συγκράτηση της ποδικής καμάρας σε εγκάρσια φορά. 

*ΒΡΑΧΥΣ ΠΕΡΟΝΙΑΙΟΣ μυς* 
Ο βραχύς περονιαίος μυς εκφύεται από τη περόνη και καταφύεται στο πέμπτο μετατάρσιο. 
Με την ενέργεια του κάμπτει πελματιαίως το πόδι και συγχρόνως το πρηνίζει. 


*Μυς του κάτω άκρου - οπίσθια επιφάνεια* 



*ΜΕΓΑΛΟΣ ΓΛΟΥΤΙΑΙΟΣ μυς* 
Ο μεγάλος γλουτιαίος μυς εκφύεται από το λαγόνιο οστο, το ιερό οστό , το κόκκυγα, το μεγάλο ισχιοιερό σύνδεσμο, την απονεύρωση του ιερονωτιαίου μυ και την περιτονία του μέσου γλουτιαίου μυ και καταφύεται στη λαγονοκνημιαία ταινία και στο μηριαίο οστό. 
Με την ενέργεια του εκτείνει και στρέφει προς τα έξω το μηρό, συμβάλλει στην καθήλωση της διάρθωσης του γόνατος και εκτείνει το κορμό όταν ο μηρός είναι ακίνητος. 

*ΔΙΚΕΦΑΛΟΣ ΜΗΡΙΑΙΟΣ μυς* 
Ο δικέφαλος μηριαίος μυς εκφύεται με δύο εκφυτικές κεφαλές, τη μακρά από το ισχιακό κύρτωμα και τον ισχιοϊερό σύνδεσμο και τη βραχεία από την τραχεία γραμμή, την έξω υπερκονδύλια γραμμή και το έξω μεσομύϊο διάφραγμα. 
Με την ενέργεια του κάμπτει και στρέφει προς τα έξω την κνήμη και εκτείνει το μηρό. 

*ΗΜΙΤΕΝΟΝΤΩΔΗΣ μυς*
Ο ημιτενοντώδης μυς εκφύεται από το ισχιακό κύρτωμα και καταφύεται στο έσω χείλος του κνημιαίου κυρτώματος και στην κνημιαία περιτονία. 
Με την ενέργεια του κάμπτει και στρέφει προς τα έσω την κνήμη και συμβάλλει στην έκταση του μηρού. 

*ΗΜΙΥΜΕΝΩΔΗΣ μυς* 
Ο ημιυμενώδης μυς εκφύεται απότο ισχιακό κύρτωμα και καταφύεται στην κνήμη. 
Με την ενέργεια του κάμπτει και στρέφει προς τα έσω την κνήμη, εκτείνει το μηρό και έλκει το οπίσθιο τοίχωμα του θυλάκου της διάρθρωσης του γόνατος. 

*ΔΙΚΕΦΑΛΟΣ ΓΑΣΤΡΟΚΝΗΜΙΟΣ μυς* 
Ο δικέφαλος γαστροκνήμιος μυς εκφύεται με δύο ισχυρές κεφαλές, την έξω και την έσω. Η έξω κεφαλή εκφύεται από τον έξω μηριαίο κόνδυλο και η έσω κεφαλή από την ιγνυακή επιφάνεια του μηριαίου οστού και τον έσω μηριαίο κόνδυλο και καταφύεται μετά την συνένωση με τον υποκνημίδιο μυ και τον σχηματισμό του ισχυρότερου τένοντα του ανθρώπου, τον αχίλλειο τένοντα, στο κάτω ημιμόριο της οπίσθιας επιφάνειας της πτέρνας. Με την ενέργεια του κάμπτει την κνήμη και μαζί με τους άλλους μυς, κάμπτει πελματιαίως το πόδι. 

*ΜΑΚΡΟΣ ΠΕΛΜΑΤΙΚΟΣ μυς* 
Ο μακρός πελματικός μυς εκφύεται από το θύλακο της διάρθρωσης του γόνατος και από το έξω χείλος του μηριαίου οστού και καταφύεται στον αχίλλειο τένοντα. 
Με την ενέργεια του κάμπτει πελματιαίως το πόδι. 

*ΥΠΟΚΝΗΜΙΔΙΟΣ μυς* 
Ο υποκνημίδιος μυς εκφύεται με δύο εκφύσεις, την κνημιαία από την κνήμη και την περονιαία από τη περόνη και καταφύεται στην πτέρνα μετά το σχηματισμό του αχίλλειου τένοντα. 
Με την ενέργεια του κάμπτει ισχυρά πελματιαίως το πόδι. 

*ΛΑΓΟΝΟΚΝΗΜΙΑΙΑ ΤΑΙΝΙΑ* 
Η λαγονοκνημιαία ταινία αποτελεί την έξω μοίρα της μηριαίας περιτονίας και είναι αρκετά παχιά και προσφύεται προς τα άνω στην περιτονία του μέσου γλουτιαίου μυ και προς τα κάτω καταφύεται στον έξω κόνδυλο της κνήμης και στο έξω χείλος της επιγονατίδας. 


Πηγή : Care.gr

*Ε.Ν. - Gasturb*

----------


## Crimson

Nice Στράτο!!  :01. Smile: 

Ωραίο αρθράκι! (και πολύ περιγραφικό!)

----------


## billys15

Ωραιος!   :03. Military All OK:

----------


## Doctorg



----------


## giannis64

καλα το ποσταρες, αλλα να ηταν και στα ελληνικα ακομα καλυτερα!!!

----------


## Qlim4X

πραγματικα θαυμαζω το μυικο μας συστημα. εχει απιστευτι δομη και συνοχη. :05. Weights:

----------


## marvin

Πολυ καλο αρθρο !!!!

----------


## DrNio

> Ο υπακάνθιος μυς εκφύεται από την ωμοπλάτη και καταφύεται στο βραχίονα. 
> Με ενέργεια του προκαλεί έξω στρόφη του βραχίονα.





> ΜΕΙΖΩΝ ΣΤΡΟΓΓΥΛΟΣ μυς 
> Ο μείζων στρογγύλος μυς εκφύεται από την ωμοπλάτη και καταφύεται στο βραχίονα. 
> Με την ενέργεια του προκάλει έσω στρόφη και προσαγωγή του βραχίονα.


1.Θέλω κάποιος να μου τα εξηγήσει με απλά ελληνικά τι σημαίνουν αυτά .

2.Ετοιμάζομαι για ηλεκτρομυογράφημα στο άνω μέρος του χεριού,αν έχω πρόβλημα εκεί(στον στρογγυλό ή υπακάνθιο μυ) δεν θα φανεί κάτι ε?

3.Γίνεται ηλεκτρομυογράφημα στην πλάτη?

Μου μπήκαν υπόνοιες οτι ένα πρόβλημα στο χέρι-αγκώνας-τρικέφαλος(θα δείξει) παίζει να οφείλεται εκεί αφού όταν πρωτοεμφανίστηκε ο τραυματισμός ήταν όταν έκανα μονόζυγο-ανοιχτή λαβή- στην 3η επανάληψη έμεινα και δεν μπορούσα να συνεχίσω.(Κανονικά μπορούσα πολλές επαναλήψεις και σετ)

----------


## lila_1

> 


.....Επίσης, ΠΟΛΥ ρεαλιστικά ta σχέδια...
αντικατοπτρίζouν τέλεια το μυικό σύστημα του HULK....

----------


## Polyneikos

> καλα το ποσταρες, αλλα να ηταν και στα ελληνικα ακομα καλυτερα!!!



Να κανω και εγω μια προσπαθεια.Ελπίζω να βοηθησει τους αναγνωστες.

Καλυτερα βεβαια θα ηταν να αποθηκευσετε τις φωτογραφίες και μετα μεσω του υπολογιστη σας να τις ζουμαρετε...

----------


## gym

θα ηταν πολυ πιο ενδιαφερουσες οι προπονησεις εαν γνωριζατε τι ακριβως γυμναζετε...τι κανει ο καθε μυς που γυμναζετε...

οι γνωσεις ανατομιας ειναι παντα χρησιμες για αυτους που ασχολουνται με το φιτνεςς... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## SHRED

> .....Επίσης, ΠΟΛΥ ρεαλιστικά ta σχέδια...
> αντικατοπτρίζouν τέλεια το μυικό σύστημα του HULK....


 :08. Turtle:  Εντάξει έκλαψα όταν το είδα το ίδιο ακριβώς πράγμα σκεφτόμουν κι εγώ χΑχΧΧαΧΑΧ  :01. Razz:

----------


## marvin

> θα ηταν πολυ πιο ενδιαφερουσες οι προπονησεις εαν γνωριζατε τι ακριβως γυμναζετε...τι κανει ο καθε μυς που γυμναζετε...
> 
> οι γνωσεις ανατομιας ειναι παντα χρησιμες για αυτους που ασχολουνται με το φιτνεςς...


Πες το ψεματα...αν γνωριζαμε π.χ που ειναι ο απαγωγος ,δεν θα καθομασταν ωρες εμεις οι γυναικες στο μηχανημα απαγωγων με την ελπιδα να καψουμε το ''ψωμακι'' μας :01. Razz: .....ουτε θα καναμε λεγκ καρλ  για δικεφαλα σε καθιστο μηχανημα αντι σε ξαπλωτο καθως σε καθιστη θεση γυμναζεται μονο η μια απο της 2 κεφαλες (δι-κεφαλος) ενω ο αλλος που περναει μεσα απο την μεση βρισκεται ΄΄κλειδωμενος'' οταν ειμαστε σε καθιστη θεση!!! :05. Weights:

----------

